# MLS rejects P/R & $4 billion



## younothat (Jul 24, 2017)

MLS rejected $4 billion media rights deal requiring promotion/relegation

http://kwese.espn.com/football/major-league-soccer/story/3164144/mls-rejected-$4-billion-media-rights-deal-that-hinged-on-promotion-and-relegation

"Major League Soccer rejected a $4 billion global media rights deal from international media company MP & Silva, as reported by the Sports Business Journal.

The offer, which would have quadrupled the annual rate of MLS' current deal, came with the significant contingency that MLS would have to institute a system of promotion and relegation"


----------



## outside! (Jul 25, 2017)

Everyone gets a trophy!


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2017)

MLS clubs know, just like local youth clubs, that promotion is good, but relegation is bad for the bottom line.  It is better to play in a league where coaches and directors can claim to be the best, or at least "better".


----------



## jpeter (Jul 26, 2017)

Promotion / regulation would improve the overall quality of pro teams.  One look at the recent us open cup where a number  of amateur, 2nd, or 3rd sides advanced all the way to 4th rounds.

Playing 5 million transfer for a midfielder from a foreign league or picking up a defender from the Netherlands league says a lot about how a MLS team like the Galaxy are doing developing all these "homegrown" player. 

Clubs need incentives and compensation domestically otherwise MLS will always be buying foreign players who have better competition & skills partly do promotion/regulation where they develop better.


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 26, 2017)

I was watching the British Open this past weekend.  They cut to commerical, but split screened the golf...so,  viewers didn't miss any shots.  I wonder why soccer hasn't incorporated this into their games, this way.....the commercials are still seen in a non-stop 90 minute soccer game.  It would definately raise the MLS revenue stream and increase the players  pay.


----------

